# Grovana Coral Reef 300m



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well thought I would post a review on the Coral Reef since Roy carries them, the ETA version. There is a past review I made of the Grovana floating about the net, it was a nasty review so decided to make a follow up and place here at my home! The other review I did was on the Sellita based Grovana, this one on the ETA based piece. Needless to say the Sellita piece I did not purchase from Roy, Roy carries the ETA version, the Sellita piece I did get a refund on, was one unhappy camper.

So now we have a look at another piece from Grovana. I must say its much better than the last, will save the good stuff for the end of the review. So lets get to it.............

First some pics of the piece in various positions. I stuck a white stitched strap on it leaving the bracelet in storage despite wearing it for some time. Will post em all even though some are much the same.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The crown is signed and screws down well after some silicone lube.










A picture of the back










Pictures of the solid end link bracelet


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, so bored you may be now the good stuff. Yes Virginia there is an ETA inside.










Lets have a look at the case. Please ignore the lint on the outside of the gasket, its normal build up of crap and will remove before I place the movement back in, disgusting as it looks!! There is a small dimple at 9 for the movement holder to snap into.










Now the movement. One thing I noticed was a much cleaner build over the Sellita movement this one is not covered in debris. Also the rotor is not signed as in my other review but that signed rotor looked like it was chiseled in by blind monkeys, I can only assume then the engraving was done by Sellita for Grovana. I can only assume then too that the dirty build of the Sellita can also be attributed to them and not Grovana.



















And a closer look at the dial. Notice too the pin that meets with the dimple shown at 9 in the case picture. No plastic here either a good thing to see these days.










So that ends my review. Good things, watch is worth the money since now we see ETA movements climbing in cost. Roy is a stand up gent and in my dealings will ensure you have a good experience in what ever yuo purchase from him


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey James that truly is a strip down review, wonderful pictures also so thanks for posting 

BTW Really like the choice of strap :yes:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep! There was a piece of dust I saw with a loupe so went in to get it, the review was secondary 

Hate dust even micro dust


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice James :thumbsup:

I could see myself getting one of those sometime


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I have never set eyes on these until I read your review, nice one :thumbsup: . How would you compare this with watch like M5 or is this an unfair question?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well OK then. It is an unfair question diff price point 

Both pieces needed the threaded tube lubricated. In the end the Grovana is smoother longer threading.

M5 is mid size Grovana is larger, Grovana therefore heavier.

M5 is mineral, Grovana is Sapphire.

Bracelet on the Grovana much better solid end links but the M5 are extremely strong not wimpy.

The last M5 I bought off Roy has a Rose movement in it, very nice. Grovana is stainless.

M5 has better lume, nicer dial I like numbers, actually the lume lasts all night seems brighter than previous ones.

Grovana is 300m, M5 200m

Toss up different pieces get one of each for beaters


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

My first watch from Roy was a M5 but after a few more additions, decided I like bigger watch and after this review, I should give Roy a call soon!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The M5 is classic in its own design. How many old Swiss watchmakers are there still around involved in the business like Mr. Wajs is, not many, for that reason alone I think it proper to own an M5 or O&W.

The Grovana is a finer watch higher price point.

For me I only have 2 vintage out everything else has been stored now. So these type of piece become daily work pieces


----------



## tolkien (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi James

Can I ask where the watch strap came from?

TIA

andrew


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

From my box of a thousand straps 

Roy does carry similar white stitched straps I think, tried to message you but I think you need some more posts yet for the service to activate


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually James, could you also drop me a PM about that strap please


----------



## tolkien (Jul 15, 2008)

tolkien said:


> Hi James
> 
> Can I ask where the watch strap came from?
> 
> ...


lol, ok thanks for trying anyway..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And parts are available from Grovana such as inserts, threaded tube, signed crown. Use a G-Mail account when contacting, I have found others were rejected!

Excuse the color cast will replace some time


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Grovana CR2 is a great watch: 90% of the Sub (and larger, for those who care) at 10% of the price. However, I think your assumptions on the rotor engraving, etc. are a bit far-reaching. I have a dozen watches with Sellita movements and have had zero problems. I wish I could say the same about my 2824s, which aren't close to that (probably ~5% rate of movement problems, mostly related to the proper engagement of the stem but also a few sloppy rotors among them). Honestly, I don't understand what the bias is against Sellita. They are one of the few makers providing a quality alternative to the Swatch-owned ETA who are trying to cut the smaller watchmakers out of the market


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Colin. Agreed they really are a great watch and I do have one, above in the review i sold to a buddie locally. I was more ticked off at Grovana for sneaking out pieces with the Sellita than an issue with Sellita themselves. i actually found the Sellita a touch more accurate in this one instance. Imagine a surprise when it states 25 jewel on the dial and you get, mind you, an extra jewel 26 jewel movement. I think there is an issue when I can buy a Sellita movement locally here for half the cost of the ETA, not saying the ETA is worth double the cost though but there should be a different price point then.

Here is the Sellita that was in the Grovana I have past referred to. When I look at it and took these pics immediately after popping the back, the movement was covered in dust and metal particles, the rotor had poor engraving. I did not see this on the ETA version so this is why I came to assuming a conclusion in my mind. The fact the ETA is not engraved but the Sellita is led me to believe Grovana does not have the equipment to engrave but they came from Sellita that way and were a dirty movement, in this case. I simply found in comparison this time the ETA was cleaner and matches the dial statement


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks very similar to a Rolex Submariner, nice watch - Lets have a Lume shot!!!

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Vincero said:


> Looks very similar to a Rolex Submariner, nice watch - Lets have a Lume shot!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vincero


I loved mine and hope it found a happy home with one of our fellow forumers: -


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

James said:


> Well thought I would post a review on the Coral Reef since Roy carries them, the ETA version. There is a past review I made of the Grovana floating about the net, it was a nasty review so decided to make a follow up and place here at my home! The other review I did was on the Sellita based Grovana, this one on the ETA based piece. Needless to say the Sellita piece I did not purchase from Roy, Roy carries the ETA version, the Sellita piece I did get a refund on, was one unhappy camper.
> 
> So now we have a look at another piece from Grovana. I must say its much better than the last, will save the good stuff for the end of the review. So lets get to it.............
> 
> First some pics of the piece in various positions. I stuck a white stitched strap on it leaving the bracelet in storage despite wearing it for some time. Will post em all even though some are much the same.


I must say that IMO the Sellita movements are not as well made or of the same quailty as the ETA's


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the lume shot! looks good to me!

Vincero


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Vincero said:


> Thanks for the lume shot! looks good to me!
> 
> Vincero


It is okay but not that bright or long lasting in comparison to some.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> I must say that IMO the Sellita movements are not as well made or of the same quailty as the ETA's


I think a lot of people hold the same view, but with them being used in stuff like the Anonimos and Oris TT1 that view will probably change over time, especially when the ETA supplies dry-up. Sellita have been manufacturing for ETA since the 50's so they must be doing something right... I'd like to experience one to see what they're like.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a Sellita in an Oris. It is very inferior IMO to ETA in build, in quality, in accuracy...............in just about every way.

IMO the Oris watch is worth about half it would be with an ETA, and I will NEVER EVER buy another watch with a Sellita movement


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> I have a Sellita in an Oris. It is very inferior IMO to ETA in build, in quality, in accuracy...............in just about every way.
> 
> IMO the Oris watch is worth about half it would be with an ETA, and I will NEVER EVER buy another watch with a Sellita movement


How far apart from the ETA is it in terms of accuracy? I've heard some reports that the Sellita SW200 is more accurate to the comparable 2824-2. I guess with a bit of regulation, most movements can generally run within COSC specs - even the Chinese movements. What's the difference in build quality? Materials or fit and finish?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The fine regulating screw on my Oris Sellita is that easy to turn it is almost slack, and even with the screw turned as far to retard as it can go the watch still runs fast at approx 9 s + per day, and it really gets on my nerves.

I just dont think they are put together quite the same as the 2824-2's or are as well finished off.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> The fine regulating screw on my Oris Sellita is that easy to turn it is almost slack, and even with the screw turned as far to retard as it can go the watch still runs fast at approx 9 s + per day, and it really gets on my nerves.
> 
> I just dont think they are put together quite the same as the 2824-2's or are as well finished off.


Yeah, it's obviously buggered - send it to me and I'll pop a tenner in your PayPal account... :lol:

It would be interesting to get some side by side pics and comparisons - I'm off to hunt t'interweb...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Paypal................what's that!!!


----------

